

Getty Forgets Times Are Tough and Buys JupiterImages for $96 Million in Cash - markbao
http://mashable.com/2008/10/23/gettyimages-jupitermedia/

======
briansmith
Can Getty buy up its competition faster than new competition can be created?
Once Google Image Search becomes decent then any photo hosting site or any
photoblog will become a viable competitor. The barrier to entry here is almost
zero.

